# old school



## hako1800 (24. November 2007)

Mal schauen wer alle noch eins hat


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/439209/cat/500/ppuser/102448


----------



## hako1800 (25. November 2007)

http://www.bmxmuseum.com/bikes/R/pg4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (25. November 2007)

Ich hatte ein weißes Shogun mit roten Parts.  
Leider ist mir das dann Anfang der 90er aus dem Keller entwendet worden.


----------



## Dnoizer (26. November 2007)

geil oldschool. hab noch 2 haro master, ein 16 zoll gt jr. performer und von
nem kumpel ein redline rl 20II abstehen. hast ein schickes redline im aufbau,
allein die kurbel war schon früher der hammer.


----------



## hako1800 (26. November 2007)

Ja das stimmt die Kurbel war auch glaub ich der auslöser für den Kauf.(damals)


----------



## Stefan.B (28. November 2007)

Mein Gott,was hab ich die Tuff-Wheels früher geliebt


----------



## hako1800 (28. November 2007)

Ja wenn das so ist 

http://www.coloredtuffs.com/shop/index.php?act=viewCat&catId=1


----------



## Stefan.B (29. November 2007)

Wie krass ist das denn? Absolut Hammer.Und so viel teurer wie Anfang der 80er sind die auch nicht.Ich weiß noch das man die Teile bei Mackenbefall einfach ins Eisfach gelegt hat


----------



## hako1800 (1. Dezember 2007)

Dachte es besteht mehr interesse


----------



## Hertener (1. Dezember 2007)

Gibt's denn noch irgendwo diese Plastik-Schläuche, die man über die Kette zog?


----------



## hako1800 (1. Dezember 2007)

Ich weiss was du meinst,die habe ich nicht mehr gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lexiii (8. Dezember 2007)

Nicht meine Bikes, aber nette Teile.
http://www.bmx-lounge.com/hi-bin-neu-hier-t1119.html
http://www.bmx-lounge.com/guten-tag-t1123.html


----------



## hako1800 (9. Dezember 2007)

Danke ganz interessant


----------



## hako1800 (16. Dezember 2007)

Bei der zahl an Hits könnte ja wer noch was schreiben.  Oder?

"]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/url]


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (19. Dezember 2007)

Hehe, ich habe mir direkt nach der Wende ein weißes Raleigh mit weißen tuffs geholt - maaaan habe ich das geliebt. 
(second hand. ich glaube, daß meins aus dem Jahre '87 stammt)

Das steht sogar noch im (fast) Orginalzustand bei meinen Eltern im letzten Eck der Garage und ist mittlerweile bestimmt total verrottet...
Bei Gelegenheit hole ich mir das bestimmt nach Berlin, mach es wieder fit und 
fahr dann damit zum Bäcker.... YEAH. 
Meine Mutter hat damals immer voll die Kriese bekommen, wenn ich im Kühlschrank wieder umgeräumt habe.

p.s.  wenn ich später noch an den thread denke, gibt es auch ein Foto.


----------



## Hertener (19. Dezember 2007)

Möge die Macht mit Dir sein!


----------



## hako1800 (19. Dezember 2007)

Glück auf!

JAWOLLL!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## armin-m (23. September 2008)

Um dem Thread mal wieder Leben einzuhauchen...

Meines:





Diamond Back Looptail Silver Streak Bj 1983 mit ZapPads "Rattlesnake", ACS-Vorbau, Takagi-Tretlager, 
Shimano DX Bremsanlage, Kashimax Aero, Diamond Back Lenker und Pedale, Suntour/Araya-Laufräder


----------



## hako1800 (18. September 2009)

Ja 1 ganzes Jahr her................

Aber das Daimond Back is ja auch der HAMMER.


Vieleicht blüht dieser Thread wieder auf


----------



## Hertener (18. September 2009)

Die Polster sind der Hammer!


----------

